# manga that > Berserk?... r/ing awesomeness



## Litho (Jan 30, 2011)

ITT: Manga that are better than BERSERK. 
(assuming they exist )

I can't really start or say one, because I think Berserk is probably my favourite manga so far, but I'm sure many of you are already mocking me in your heads and feeling all superior... 
If that's the case: teach me a well deserved lesson and name manga that are in your honest opinion superior and/or more enjoyable than BERSERK (doesn't have to be the same genre). Also, giving reasons is always better than just dropping a title


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2011)

matter of opinion, who can really say? Berserk isnt for everyone


----------



## Mr.Jones (Jan 30, 2011)

Vagabond
Vagabond
Vagabond


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 30, 2011)

There are plenty of manga that are better than Berserk

Jojos Bizarre Adventure
Vinland Saga
Akumetsu
Vagabond
Dogs: Bullets and Carnage
20th century boys


----------



## Litho (Jan 30, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> matter of opinion, who can really say? Berserk isnt for everyone



This is true of course. Well, I wasn't expecting a definitive answer from the god of manga or anything, I was curious about people's opinions. But I suppose the most interesting answers for me would indeed be those coming from posters who also give certain credit to berserk.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 30, 2011)

Berserk is one of my favorite manga and the only manga that I enjoyed more than Berserk was Monster. 

Vagabond is also up there.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 30, 2011)

Hellsing, Vagabond and Vinland Saga are three manga in a similar genre that I think are better. Outside of that genre, there's quite a few... Such as Doubt, as an example.


----------



## Rene (Jan 30, 2011)

Bastard!!
Vinland Saga
Vagabond
Fist of the North Star
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Blame!

I also really liked Hoshi no Samidere, though it's not the same genre and while it's quality stuff, I don't think it's better than Berserk.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jan 30, 2011)

Shin Angyo Onshi might be better for some people because it has an ending and Berserk always runs the risk of never being finished in our lifetimes. 
It has a lot of similarities with Berserk, especially the relation between the main character and the bad Guy is similar to Guts-Griffith. it also had the single greatest final confrontation in fiction i have ever seen/read.

Lots of people say Vagabond but it's not really the same kind of story. Vagabond is more akin to something like Shamo, main character building up to his next encounter, and a heavy focus on introspective. It's not bad but the swordplay is a little misleading, since they're not the same kind of story. I wouldn;t read it expecting something like Berserk, you'd be dissapointed and that would be a shame since it's good in a different way.

Vinland Saga has potential, since after 70+ chapters the introduction is just now over, so it could turn out to be about as long as Berserk too. In my opinion it's not up to Berserk's level yet, but it's getting closer and closer, while Berserk seems to be getting slightly weird recently.

If it's just the gore and characters getting killed off that you like about Berserk, maybe you'll think Gantz is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 30, 2011)

> Vinland Saga has potential, since after 200+ chapters the introduction is just now over



What ? It's only like 70 chapters in.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah I meant it more in a manner of speaking, not exactly literally.

edit: Changed it for you


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2011)

Is this even a real question? hahahaha 

Only one manga of my tier list for you

*Monster* Now we can all move on...


----------



## Punpun (Jan 30, 2011)

Onani Master Kurosawa
Oyasumi Punpun
BotI
...


----------



## Fran (Jan 30, 2011)

Have we got to the drama yet?


----------



## Oxymoron (Jan 30, 2011)

When everything is taken into consideration, including art, character development, story consistency over a long period of time etc, I think you wouldn't be much wrong if you said Berserk is the best manga ever released.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol @JoJo being better than Berserk. 

BotI
Vagabond


----------



## Rene (Jan 30, 2011)

Oxymoron said:


> When everything is taken into consideration, including art, character development, story consistency over a long period of time etc, I think you wouldn't be much wrong if you said Berserk is the best manga ever released.


How about release schedule?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 30, 2011)

City Hunter ! This !


----------



## Malumultimus (Jan 30, 2011)

Rene said:


> How about release schedule?



True, but for many, a series that produces a chapter once a year is better than a series that's already ended.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 30, 2011)

JJBA  has 5+ arcs worth of story, different characters, several shout outs to music bands, the various stands, different types of fights and adventure feeling amongst other qualities in it's pros. It also has manliness and lots of violence/dark feel at times. Do give it a try over Berserk even if you feel it's not better. Still worth a read.

A fight involved escaping a tower is normally boring but JJBA made even that exciting for me.


----------



## Gain (Jan 30, 2011)

too many to name really /=


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 30, 2011)

there is no better show, its all about taste.

and we all know those *this magma > this magma* thread always end in a flame war and are incredibly stupid


----------



## Sito (Jan 30, 2011)

_Inb4 Berserk>One Piece_ 

No really tho, I love Berserk now that i got into it. Only mangas I enjoy more than it are is One Piece, and Fairy Tail.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 30, 2011)

I have very mixed feelings about _Berserk_. I found the beginning genuinely interesting -- although I should note that I saw the old anime adaptation, and only picked up the manga to find out what happened afterwards. I kept reading until Guts and co went to sea in search of that fairy island, and then I just sort of stopped. My interest had been waning far, far before that, but I forced myself onward in hope of a return to quality. As far as I could see, it never returned to the same level as the pre-eclipse days. 

The Eclipse itself is a momentous scene, and packs so much raw emotion -- it definitely stays in your mind long after you finish the series. It's almost as if that event also marks the beginning of the end, though...I wish Miura could return to that moment and rework everything that came afterwards. The series suffers from horrible pacing issues, where many moments feel completely unnecessary except as an exhibition of pleasing artwork or gory battles, for people who get kicks from that. Miura is a huge fan of _Guin Saga_, which is known for being incredibly long, with a staggering amount of volumes. It's pretty clear that he wanted to mimic this sort of never-ending story, and I think this is why the series has gone so badly wrong. Dragging things out is never a good idea, especially when it's done in such a bland fashion. I feel as if the series reveals that Miura has been struggling for inspiration and direction for a long, long time...whether he actually finds it anytime soon is anybody's guess.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 30, 2011)

Sitό said:


> _Inb4 Berserk>One Piece_
> 
> No really tho, I love Berserk now that i got into it. Only mangas I enjoy more than it are is One Piece, *and Fairy Tail.*



you should feel really bad at this current point in time


----------



## Sito (Jan 30, 2011)

God Movement said:


> you should feel really bad at this current point in time



I was actually joking about that, would you have liked it if i have put bleach instead 

I like FT but not to the extent that i like berserk.


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 30, 2011)

Nothing I've read packed a punch like Berserk.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 30, 2011)

Sitό said:


> I was actually joking about that, *would you have liked it if i have put bleach instead*
> 
> I like FT but not to the extent that i like berserk.



no        .


----------



## cbus05 (Jan 30, 2011)

Berserk is good, but in terms of literary quality and overall plot, 20th cb and Monster are in a league of their own.



There are a lot of other great Seinen fighting mangas. Blade of the Immortal, SAO, GunnM, Vinland Saga (which many feel could be better than Berserk, but just doesn't have the length and breadth Berserk currently has), Vagabond... this is just to name a few.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 30, 2011)

Kate Nash said:


> too many to name really /=



pfft

miura > shakespeare


----------



## Gain (Jan 30, 2011)

oh yeah i hate shakespeare too

fuck him


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 30, 2011)

Nausicaa's better


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jan 30, 2011)

Personally I couldn't get past the first volume cause of all the gore and sex, but that was a few years ago.  I would try picking it up again, but a friend of mine says it gets 10x worse later on. 

Question: Does it get worse than Gantz?  Because I think that is my threshold of ewwwww.


----------



## 8 (Jan 31, 2011)

there is no manga that > Berserk... r/ing awesomeness. 

berserk >>> anything else.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jan 31, 2011)

mary no jutsu said:


> Personally I couldn't get past the first volume cause of all the gore and sex, but that was a few years ago.  I would try picking it up again, but a friend of mine says it gets 10x worse later on.
> 
> Question: Does it get worse than Gantz?  Because I think that is my threshold of ewwwww.



imo, it got milder over time. You get the occasional troll sex, demon baby tank, and gory monster fights but it's become brighter. Guts gets his own band of misfits and his mood turns back to how he was before the eclipse, and they got kids and pixies with them. Or it may be because I've been desensitized that I don't notice anymore. I haven't read Gantz yet so I can't compare.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 31, 2011)

Kimi ni todoke


----------



## Akainu (Jan 31, 2011)

Definitely Lone Wolf and Cub.


----------



## Malumultimus (Jan 31, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> there is no better show, its all about taste.
> 
> and we all know those *this magma > this magma* thread always end in a flame war and are incredibly stupid



The OP cleverly worded his...uh...OP to steer people away from that mentality. If there was a manga universally considered better, he'd have heard of it by now - instead, this is for people to give their personal opinion on the matter, and maybe he'll one day agree with them. So with that mood set, this thread isn't about being snobby and cutting down series, but recommending your own favorite for everyone's enjoyment.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jan 31, 2011)

One Piece.


----------



## zuul (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't like Berserk.
I detest the stiff character design and find the whole cast booooooooring if not antipathic, so there are a lot of manga that are better in my books. 

And frankly i'm the kind of person that skips the fighting scenes, so the super long Berserk battle scenes are clearly not for me.

That said, I don't considere it bad at all, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 31, 2011)

The Golden Age arc of Berserk is superb and it is one of the better manga arc i've ever read, but the rest of the manga has only an average storyline with magnificent art.

So overall, there are many manga with a better storyline out here;  but hardly you will find better fighting mangas with awesome art , i prefer BotI, Vinland Saga and SAO but it depends by tastes 

The kind of Buronson, Adachi, Urasawa, Tezuka, Miyazaki, Asano, Taiyo Matsumoto,Jiro Matsumoto, Araki, Tsutomu Nihei etc. are on another planet's league


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 31, 2011)

Shin Angyo Onshi has incredible art and a great plot that I cannot describe with words. You should go for that.

Also there's lot's of good recommendations already, but I insist in SAO and Vagabond. Vinland Saga is another great manga, if you read them all you should be busy for a while.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 31, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> There are plenty of manga that are better than Berserk
> 
> Jojos Bizarre Adventure
> Vinland Saga
> ...




None of those manga are better than Berserk, except for Dogs:Bullet and Carnage which i haven't read. And Monster is a thousand times better than 20CB, which you listed.


----------



## valerian (Jan 31, 2011)

Naruto is better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Naruto is better.


I love that joke. keep it going...


----------



## Blinky (Jan 31, 2011)

KidTony said:


> None of those manga are better than Berserk, except for Dogs:Bullet and Carnage which i haven't read. *And Monster is a thousand times better than 20CB, which you listed.*



Disagree           .


----------



## Oxymoron (Jan 31, 2011)

Gotta love when people say but there are a lot of other seinen as good as Berserk and then everyone lists SAO, Vinland Saga, Boti and Vagabond. Which are basically the only mangas that can challenge Berserk for the best manga in epic fantasy/historic genre. Although haven't read Lone Wolf, could be as good as these listed.

Point is, there is actually only a few mangas that are as good as Berserk.

Didn't mention Monster and few other psychological/drama mangas since I wouldn't mix genres but even if we do you still wouldn't be able to name a manga that is in a league above Berserk for the simple reason its there among the best.

Oh and One Piece? I guess its trolling but seriously...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 31, 2011)

_Bastard!!_, possibly


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2011)

Have to agree with KidTony about Monster, though I wouldn't say it's 1000 times better then 20th CB, but it's definitely better as a whole.
I don't like it when Urasawa takes his mysteries to the extreme and stretches them till oblivion. 20th CB is a good example for that. Especially starting from the 1st timeskip. And it was dragging after the 2nd timeskip anyway. Also don't get me started on 21th CB....


As for the topic. I also felt the same about Berserk when I haven't read that many titles back then. It still counts as defining experience for me and I love Golden Age Arc, but looking at it overall, its current state and after reading many series since then I have to admit that there _are_ better series than Berserk. At least if we look at every genre...

Naming examples; If you want to read something similar (depressing, bleak atmosphere; lots of gore; good art (style); good cast and character development, interesting story line, lots of fights etc) then these two are IMO better:

-*Battle Angel Alita*: The protagonist is probably the most kickass and best female character ever written. Alita rides an emotional rollercoster the whole series and develops (also in fighting). We get to be happy with her, we get to cry with her. All this in an environment that has barely any happy ending in sight. Sounds similar to Berserk in a way, right?  But it's more complex. 
Also this series has fantastic antagonists/villains and awesome fights.
Plus, I have to mention volume 5 (Angel of Redemption) here. Emotionally it's up there with the Eclipse. Once you get to the end of that volume, you'll be floored.


-*Lone Wolf and Cub*: very heavy. I remember I read it somewhere that this is a light samurai manga compared to Vagabond. Lol. On the contrary. This is one of the grandfathers of the samurai mangas, with Itto the protagonist being one of the grandfathers of the swordsmen. You get a very precise description of Edo Period Japan, with some poetry, gore and revenge involved. And on top of this we have a father and son bond you won't forget for a long time. It starts out slow and rather episodic, but after a time it grabs you. Sheer quality.  


Also it seems I'm going to be the first who mentions *Akira* (shame on you guys). Tbh it didn't hit me emotionally that much, but the story and action scenes are superb. It keeps you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jan 31, 2011)

Time to mention Dragonball Z


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wan pisu 
Seriously there are a lot of mangas..its not like Berserk is the greatest manga ever, it has some boring moments...


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 31, 2011)

I would like to add Pluto.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought pluto was significantly subpar when compared to Monster and even 20CB (which i think is very inferior to monster). I haven't started Billy Bat yet. Urasawa is amazing though.

Vagabond: Never liked this manga, even after reading 200+ chapters twice, i didn't like it. The first time i was expecting a faster paced, more action so was a bit disappointed. The second time i as prepared, but even then the introspection was too much, it just bored me.

SAO: I liked this one even less than Vagabond. Don't know what people see in this except the art. The ending is memorable, but most of the manga wasn't for me. Though i think it deserves a second read through.

Vinland Saga: To be fair, i only read like 5 volumes of it. It was good, but don't see the berserk level awesomeness yet. Will definitely pick up again though. Askallad and Thors are awesome. I think i stopped around the point were the girly prince guy was introduced, and then read a chapter much farther ahead about some vegetables being ruined...

Claymore: Ugh...didn't someone actually mention this? Biggest waste of time ever. Art style is good at times, but the story is utter junk.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 31, 2011)

pluto is just monster light with real (even if sometimes out of character) tezuka characters instead of clearly tezuka inspired characters.

and about 3 volumes too long.


----------



## Robin (Feb 1, 2011)

Berserk was not the manga for me, although I don't mind gore, this was too much. Especially I didn't like the gory monsters and the constant feeling of being followed and watched which I hate the most. No single moment of peace or relaxation like star gazing on a moonless night and drifting into sweet memories of the past. Because of this it seems inferior to me, and not just because it's not my thing.

Vagabond is simply of another genre and it's hard to say which one is better. The level is surely high in this manga, but it's not perfect either, like the story is too lenient with Otsu (at least up to the point that I read this manga). So you could only say these two are comparable.

Vinland Saga hasn't picked up yet though the story is great and the art is awesome. But again it's another genre.



KidTony said:


> Vinland Saga: To be fair, i only read like 5 volumes of it. It was good, but don't see the berserk level awesomeness yet. Will definitely pick up again though. Askallad and Thors are awesome. I think i stopped around the point were the girly prince guy was introduced, and then read a chapter much farther ahead about some vegetables being ruined...
> 
> Claymore: Ugh...didn't someone actually mention this? Biggest waste of time ever. Art style is good at times, but the story is utter junk.



Try continuing Vinland Saga, it's def worth the time.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Feb 1, 2011)

Matter of opinion.

Though, for me, Fullmetal Alchemist did it for me.


----------



## Nuzzie (Feb 1, 2011)

KidTony said:


> I thought pluto was significantly subpar when compared to Monster and even *20CB (which i think is very inferior to monster)*. I haven't started Billy Bat yet. Urasawa is amazing though.



high five!


----------



## 8 (Feb 1, 2011)

i've only seen the anime version of monster. overall it was great. although to me it had a somewhat disappointing ending. is there any difference between anime and manga?


----------



## Litho (Feb 1, 2011)

8 said:


> i've only seen the anime version of monster. overall it was great. although to me it had a somewhat disappointing ending. is there any difference between anime and manga?



nope, don't think there are any important differences. 
than again I never really watched the anime, but from what I understand, it's a pretty litteral animation of the manga.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 1, 2011)

I didn't read the thread but I think you should take Seinen mangas. I can't say that manga x is better than Berserk since it's a matter of taste but they're pretty good mangas:

- Homunculus
- Gantz
- Vagabond
- Liar Game
- 20th Century Boys
- Nausicaa
- Vinland Saga
- Monster

And a lot more that I don't remember now.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 1, 2011)

Bastard was on its way to being better than Berserk but then it got bogged down with all the pseudo hackneyed religuous rhetoric that just lowered its standing. Still a pretty decent series.


----------



## legoffjacques (Feb 1, 2011)

Nobody mentioned Otoyome Gatari, Historie, Cesare or REAL


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 1, 2011)

It's refreshing to see "it's all opinion" being mentioned. 

But while I am not familiar with many of the suggestions, this one stuck out to me.



Lyra said:


> *Hellsing*, Vagabond and Vinland Saga are three manga in a similar genre that I think are better. Outside of that genre, there's quite a few... Such as Doubt, as an example.



I guess it all depends on what you are reading the manga for. So if you want a lot of gore and violence Hellsing might be better.

But when it comes to overall plot and characters with more than two dimensions, I feel very comfortable in saying Berserk is superior. Hellsing just doesn't strike me as something people enjoy for the complex character dynamics.


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 1, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Hellsing, Vagabond and Vinland Saga are three manga in a similar genre that I think are better. Outside of that genre, there's quite a few... Such as *Doubt*, as an example.



Doubt is awful

the whole thing is unoriginal and I predicted the whole manga by the end of the first chapter


----------



## Blinky (Feb 1, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> It's refreshing to see "it's all opinion" being mentioned.
> 
> But while I am not familiar with many of the suggestions, this one stuck out to me.
> 
> ...



Yeah Hellsings all about style over substance. But it's pretty entertaining.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Xion (Feb 1, 2011)

Such a manga does not exist.





GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Hunter x Hunter



lolno


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Feb 1, 2011)

Shamo been mentioned yet? If you want a bleak outlook on the world... it provides in spades, and the art is pretty incredible.

The only downside is that updates are on hold because of some lawsuit about who created the characters, so odds are it might never be finished.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 1, 2011)

I assume you mean manga of a similar style that are better? If so then (some of them are fairly different but whatever):

Lone Wolf and Cub
Blade of the Immortal
Battle Angel Alita
Ravages of Time
Vagabond
Vinland Saga
Shamo
Historie
Shin Angyo Onshi

Try the first 3 for sure, and there are probably some others than I'm forgetting.

But if you're asking how many manga are better regardless of genre? Too many for me to remember. Berserk is good, but it's hardly a masterpiece. The Golden Age arc is the only arc that I'd say that had truly excellent writing.


----------



## Oxymoron (Feb 1, 2011)

Of course its a masterpiece, its going for more then 20 years without any serious drop in quality, it has an absolutely breathtaking art and beautifully developed characters.

For what its worth you can call it a masterpiece just because he is providing us with those drawings for two decades. And then you add complex characters and story consistency.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 1, 2011)

Objective quality doesn't exist. Saying something is better than Berserk is just judging on your own  subjective opinion and criteria.


----------



## Mahdi (Feb 1, 2011)

I like Berserk as much as the next guy but i truly feel the story went downhill after the golden age arc....I was completely entranced then but now, I barely check for updates  (releases  )

So on that note, theres Vinland Saga...oh and try Jackals. Thats a awesome series!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 1, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Objective quality doesn't exist. Saying something is better than Berserk is just judging on your own  subjective opinion and criteria.



Pretty sure everyone knows that. It would be redundant to put "IMO" at the end of every post.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But when it comes to overall plot and characters with more than two dimensions, I feel very comfortable in saying Berserk is superior. Hellsing just doesn't strike me as something people enjoy for the complex character dynamics.



Alucard, Integra and the Major are pretty dynamic when it comes to personality, actually. But yeah, you're mostly right about it. Hellsing is "Rule of Cool" personified.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oxymoron said:


> Gotta love when people say but there are a lot of other seinen as good as Berserk and then everyone lists SAO, Vinland Saga, Boti and Vagabond. Which are basically the only mangas that can challenge Berserk for the best manga in epic fantasy/historic genre. Although haven't read Lone Wolf, could be as good as these listed.
> 
> Point is, there is actually only a few mangas that are as good as Berserk.
> 
> ...


really now? Monster is way better than Berserk ,it is fact so come down to reality.


----------



## Xion (Feb 1, 2011)

People should keep in mind too that Berserk is nowhere near finished. It's also not exactly the same genre as manga like Monster.

Not to mention we all suffer from Infinite Berserk Chapter Wait Syndrome (IBCWS for short ) so the impact the manga might have had as a cohesive whole is lessened. 

For those who read the finished Berserk in 2100, completed by Cyber Miura, it will be the greatest single manga that has ever been created. Ever!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 2, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Alucard, Integra and the Major are pretty dynamic when it comes to personality, actually. But yeah, you're mostly right about it. Hellsing is "Rule of Cool" personified.



My biggest complaint about Hellsing is Alucard. He is the best example of a boring invincible hero that I know of in anime or manga. The kind of character who, when he wins a fight, you just kinda go "oh...he won again huh" and yawn.

Now I understand why the mangaka did this. It's kinda the reverse of the shounen philosophy of the hero must surmount continaully rising odds to defeat the villains. In Hellsing's case, Alucard himself is an insurmountable odd for the villains. (er should I say antagonist since there's hardly a good and bad side in this series) So seeing him defeat all these various opponents just kinda droves home that something like Schrodinger was necessary to finally put an end to Alucard. (or so they thought)

It still is tedious to watch him do whatever he wants, pull out whatever power he wants, and stomp his opponents. 

That's one reason why I honestly was cheering for Millennium. The Captain was probably my favorite member of the group.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 2, 2011)

Oxymoron said:


> Of course its a masterpiece, its going for more then 20 years without any serious drop in quality, it has an absolutely breathtaking art and beautifully developed characters.
> 
> For what its worth you can call it a masterpiece just because he is providing us with those drawings for two decades. And then you add complex characters and story consistency.



Sure, while there has not been a "serious" drop in quality, it's still worse than it was during the Golden Age arc.

And no, I really can't call it a masterpiece. I pretty much reserve that for works like Phoenix, Nausicaa and Lone Wolf and Cub. Blade of the Immortal, Akira, Buddha and Devilman are all possibilities aswell, and _maybe_ Black and White, but that's about it.


----------



## keisenju (Feb 2, 2011)

Captain Tsubasa


----------



## Litho (Feb 2, 2011)

Regarding Hellsing, a year ago orso I picked up the first volume, and I was a bit dissapointed and I never read any further.

A good amount of the manga mentioned I already know and love(ed), like Hoshi no Samidere, FMA, GANTZ, Pluto, 20CB & Monster, Homunculus, Liar Game & Akira.
But a lot of manga that I haven't checked out before have been mentioned.

Today I stumbled upon Biomega. Is it as awesome as it looks?


----------



## Xion (Feb 2, 2011)

Han Solo said:


> Sure, while there has not been a "serious" drop in quality, it's still worse than it was during the Golden Age arc.
> 
> And no, I really can't call it a masterpiece. I pretty much reserve that for works like Phoenix, Nausicaa and Lone Wolf and Cub. Blade of the Immortal, Akira, Buddha and Devilman are all possibilities aswell, and _maybe_ Black and White, but that's about it.



Only those fifty. Oh and maybe that other twenty manga as well.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 2, 2011)

Xion said:


> Only those fifty. Oh and maybe that other twenty manga as well.



Is that some terrible attempt at being snarky and sarcastic?

Like I said, I only think there are three manga, that I've read so far at least, that would warrant the title of "masterpiece". There are another three, possibly four, that deserve some recognition, but if I was asked a direct yes/no question, I'd say no.


----------



## Oxymoron (Feb 2, 2011)

@Malvin
In what way is Monster way better then Berserk? Also, it is a fact? First of all, Monster is a fantastic manga, its probably the best of its genre but don't mix the two.

Thats like me saying, hey Crime and Punishment is waaaay better then Song of Fire and Ice series. One is probably the greatest piece of psychological drama ever written and the other is the greatest epic fantasy series. Dont compare something that cannot be compared.

Both (Monster and Berserk) are among the best that manga can give us, there is nothing "factual" about comparing those.

@Han Solo
Those are all ofc all time greats but when Berserk is finished I can guarantee that everyone in the manga world will consider it as a classic.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 2, 2011)

TehVenom said:


> Today I stumbled upon Biomega. Is it as awesome as it looks?



Let's just say it's fun to read. Full of action and some mindfuck. I personally prefer Blame! (by the same author) over it simply for the whole atmosphere it manages to set. But there's barely any dialogue in it, so it might not be for you.
In Biomega at least there's dialogue and you aren't left in the dark regarding the story.


----------



## Setas1999 (Dec 25, 2011)

nothing can be better than Berserk manga.Im Lord of the rings fan and I think that Lord of the rings=Berserk=The Witcher>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>all other books/manga
its like asking who is more badass than Guts.thats just impossible.


----------



## Bilaal (Dec 25, 2011)

Bilaal said:


> Nausicaa's better



good post

keep up the good work


----------



## Plepple (Dec 25, 2011)

Obviously Hunter x Hunter; Berserk might be great, but HxH is godlike. :3


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 25, 2011)

Bilaal said:


> good post
> 
> keep up the good work



We have a genius right here.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 26, 2011)

Shin Angyo Onshi, Blame and Blade of the Immortal are all better too me. Berserk lack consistancy in that, I forget what the last chapter was about by the time another one comes out. There's no excuse in my books as to why he takes years off between chapters. Its a great Manga but not the best at all.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 26, 2011)

valerian said:


> Naruto is better.


Truth be told I enjoyed Naruto more. Technically Naruto's story cannot touch berserk simply because its an adult manga.


----------



## dream (Dec 26, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> Truth be told I enjoyed Naruto more. Technically Naruto's story cannot touch berserk simply because its an adult manga.



Just because a manga is aimed at adults doesn't mean that it has a story that is better than a manga aimed at a younger generation.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 26, 2011)

Han Solo said:


> Sure, while there has not been a "serious" drop in quality, it's still worse than it was during the Golden Age arc.
> 
> And no, I really can't call it a masterpiece. I pretty much reserve that for works like Phoenix, Nausicaa and Lone Wolf and Cub. Blade of the Immortal, Akira, Buddha and Devilman are all possibilities aswell, and _maybe_ Black and White, but that's about it.



Where do you rank Adolf.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 26, 2011)

I really like Berserk a lot but there are a bunch of mangas that i consider better, but since it would be to bothersome name all of them i will just name the ones i find similar in some way to Berserk, that would be:

The Ravages of Time
Lone Wolf and Cub
Blade of the Immortal
Shin Angyo Onishi
Vinland Saga
Histore
Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind
Battle Angel Alita (Not that similar actually, but it may like you, and i felt like mentioning it)


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2011)

lol, Berserk wouldn't even be in top 5 mangas. Not that it's not extremely good, there's just shit ton of stuff better.

You got Nausicaa, Akira, Riot Police aka GITS, Monster etc.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 26, 2011)

dropped berserk after a volume with nothing but gutts slicing and dicing fodder off (eclipse). i love golden age though. great arc


----------



## Patrick (Dec 26, 2011)

I only see dark themed manga being thrown around. I'm probably in the wrong part of this forum 

What about something lighter like One Piece or Toriko?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 26, 2011)

Currently Berserk is not that good.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 27, 2011)

Naw, I think Berserk still holds up even after the golden age arc. The second arc isn't all that great but it still has some good stuff in there. I really like the religious dynamic he added there, and it had some pretty good fights with the angels.

The millenium falcon arc had a really satisfying conclusion and pretty good build up to it.

The fantasia arc is too early to really judge, but I am enjoying it so far.

I don't think it'll ever hit the stride it did with the golden age arc, but the manga still holds up fine. I just wish chapters would come out faster.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 27, 2011)

Fairy Tail
Kiss x Sis
Air Gear


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 27, 2011)

^
I wonder who would take the bait.


----------



## 8 (Dec 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> matter of opinion, who can really say? Berserk isnt for everyone


this thread should have ended after the first reply.


----------

